# [SOLVED, kinda] Q: rtl8822bu driver install

## ayeyes

Hi!

In /lib/firmware/rtlwifi there is 8822be, but it doesn't seem to work. 

Compiled https://github.com/FomalhautWeisszwerg/rtl8822bu fine, but it's a .ko file. Is it possible to use it in Gentoo?Last edited by ayeyes on Mon Oct 08, 2018 1:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> In /lib/firmware/rtlwifi there is 8822be, but it doesn't seem to work.

  Is your chipset rtl8822be or rtl8822bu?What manufacturer, make, and model is your device/dongle? The rtl8822be is identified at https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Realtek#Wireless_chipsets as using pcie/usb interface. The rtl8822bu is identified as using usb interface. It is extremely likely that the two chipsets require different firmware names and very likely different firmware code.  *Quote:*   

> Compiled https://github.com/FomalhautWeisszwerg/rtl8822bu fine, but it's a .ko file. Is it possible to use it in Gentoo?

 Maybe. Should be. From the same directory where you ran make, run 

```
cp RTL8822Bfw_NIC.bin /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/RTL8822Bfw_NIC.bin

make install

modprobe 8822bu

ifconfig -a
```

If this all ran and a new wireless interface name is in the ifconfig -a ouput, the kernel found and attached a driver to the nic, run

```
ifconfig <that new wireless interface name> up

ifconfig 
```

 if this runs and ifconfig shows the interface, run 

```
ifconfig <interface name> down
```

 configure your networking choice to add the interface and restart the networking choice or the computer.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ayeyes,

Firmware files and .ko files are different things.

.ko files are loadable kernel modules. The will only load in the kernel they were made for.

Firmware files are loaded into the device becase the device vendor saved a few pennies on FLASH memory.

What device do you have?

----------

## ayeyes

Thank you for your feedback. Amazingly I got it working by following this guide: https://wiki.gentoo.org./wiki/AC1200_Wireless_Adapters and with kernel 4.18.12. It's the 8822bu yes.

```

sudo wpa_supplicant -B -i <interface> -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
```

----------

## ayeyes

But slooow and unstable.  :Sad: 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

After it's up, you can do wpa_cli and it'll put you into an interactive mode to investigate things.

I believe help will give you a list of options (from memory, not on laptop at the moment)

----------

## ayeyes

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> After it's up, you can do wpa_cli and it'll put you into an interactive mode to investigate things.
> 
> I believe help will give you a list of options (from memory, not on laptop at the moment)

 

Thanks, but I installed a Intel 5300 pci wifi card today, which seems to work perfectly.  :Smile:  Got it cheap from China on Ebay.

----------

